# Need help please ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I was using an old XP computer when a "refurbished" Windows 10 was sent to me. A Homesteader Today poster came over to set it up for me. Clem took the XP box down and connected the Windows 10 up to my existing monitor and internet service provider. 

Now my son is here and we are attempting to set the old XP up for him to use. We find it does not have a "power cord". The only thing it does have is the old keyboard that was being used with that XP with its own cord attached to it.

David bought an "onn 21.5 LED monitor" which came with the HDMI cable AND its own power cord. He also bought a mouse that came with its own cord.

Here is the problem: We know we will now have to purchase another Power Cord just to plug the XP box up to electricity. I was told by a knowledgeable party from this forum whom I trust that the HDMI cord will not...not...fit the XP box because the XP box is too old; however, that HDMI cord can be plugged into "some" (?) port on the XP box. David has looked on the back of the XP box to try and find where to plug it in but the HDMI cord "ends" do not seem to fit anywhere. 

I'm posting pictures of the back of this XP box hoping someone can clarify for us where to plug in this HDMI cable.














.

If we can get the monitor connected to the XP box; then we can purchase another power cord, a router and a 2nd cord that will go from the router to the XP box. It is my understanding this should fix it so both computers (XP and Windows 10) can be have internet services. 

Can anyone help please?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

There is no place to plug in the HDMI cord. The computer does not support that. You will need to get an adapter.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Take a picture of the monitor like you did the computer.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CXY79K...&pd_rd_r=f199f65e-314e-11e9-847a-3312785909b8


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

I'm with Painterswife, a DVI to HDMI adapter will do the trick. 
Might I also suggest, if you have one, taking an air compressor and blowing out all the crud. I take mine outside once a year or so, and blow out all the dust. Will run cooler.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Your monitor may have DVI or VGA connectors for a different cord that may match some port on the PC. Or swap monitors if your new PC has a HDMI port. Look at thrift stores for power cords, they're dirt cheap.

Jeff


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I see on the box this new monitor came in that there is an HDMI "input" as well as a VGA "input". I'm guessing those are cords....


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

motdaugrnds said:


> I see on the box this new monitor came in that there is an HDMI "input" as well as a VGA "input". I'm guessing those are cords....


If it has VGA your old monitor cord should work.

Jeff


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I don't have an old monitor cord. The XP box has no cords at all on it as apparently they were all transferred over to the refurbished Windows 10 that I'm presently using. This is what is troubling me as I am so unsure of what cords to purchase.


----------



## Michael Klein (Jan 19, 2021)

I think using HDMI to DVI Cable would help your situation. I’m using Amazon Basics HDMI to DVI Cable and this cord is exactly what I needed to connect my desktop tower to my smart TV. I plugged the DVI end into my computer and plugged the HDMI into the port on the TV and it worked perfect. Very satisfied with that product.


----------

